# $5 Flat Rate Shipping is Back!



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

HalloweenAsylum.com is currently offering $5 flat rate economy shipping on all orders over $60. This applies to all products on our website and is available on all shipments within the U.S., including Alaska, Hawaii, and Puerto Rico.

New 2011 merchandise is already rolling in! Much more expected in the coming months. Stop by today and take advantage of the great savings on shipping!!


----------

